# Fray racing at Jaybo's



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Saturday 4.5.14 
track opens at 10.00 am racing to commence at noon. 
65 del valley 
danville il

classes =
IROC 
MAHOR -Skinny Fray
GLS - slipon Fray
Fray

:thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

should be 3 or 4 frm up north coming down will know more as the week goes by.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Kool 4 would be great !


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races at jaybos*

see you guys there on sat.:wave:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Look like 2 more racers will make it, Jeff P and I will make it :dude:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

that's 6 from up north headed to Danville.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I was really looking forward to it but that damn 4 letter slot car blocking word is getting in the way! WORK


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Have fun boys. Looks like slow Ed might even join the fun. I'm fighting a cold so I'm not going to make it. Pat


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

thanks jaybo 4 a good day of races I finished 1st in silly fat tire and moved up to the a main and won 3rd. I had a real good car thanks al. and thanks to all 11 that showed up.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races at jaybos/ TEAM D.V.S*

First let me start by saying a big thank you to everyone who showed up and made it a great day of racing ! Most of you traveled a long way to support my race and i appreciate the support ! :wub: 

Now on to the race report ! 
First up was the Skinny Fray cars ( MAHOR) . 

1. al = 89.18 
2. jaybo = 88.5
3. mike w = 88.3 (lol)
4. wayne = 84.3
5. ed = 83.8
6. jeff = 81.19
7. jim k = 81.13
8. honda = 81.6
9. mike b = 81.5
10. chris = 79.8
11. michael = 75.6

Next up was the IROC cars . This race some of the best racing of the day. Everyone agrees that that the cars were equally prepped and a blast to race !

1. jaybo = 102.4
2. mike w = 101.24
3. wayne = 100.23
4. jim k = 100.20 
5. al = 98.11
6. mike b = 97.9
7. honda = 95.23
8. chris = 95.21
9. jeff = 94.24
10. ed = 94.12
11. michael =93.5

Slipon Fray 

1. mike w = 109.17 (NTR) 4.216 blue fast lap (NTR)
2. al = 105.22
3. jaybo = 105.3
4. jim k = 103.20
5. ed = 102.25
6. mike b = 102.25
7. jeff = 101.16
8. wayne = 98.25
9. chris = 98.21
10. honda = 98.5
11. michael = 90.11

Now for the main event !!!
FRAY 

Qualifier (one minute race )

1. mike w = 58 ( 3.947 blue lane NTR )
2. jaybo = 55
3. al = 55
4. mike b = 54
5. jim k = 54
6. wayne = 53
7. honda = 51 
8. michael = 51
9. jeff = 51
10. ed = 50
11. chris = 47 

B MAIN 

1. honda = 159 ( BUMP TO A MAIN )  
2. wayne = 158 
3. ed = 158 
4. michael = 154
5. jeff = 150
6. chris = 143 

A MAIN 

1. jaybo = 168.25 (NTR)
2. mike w = 168.20 (lol)  
3. HONDA !! = 164.21  NICE JOB !!!
4. mike b = 163.13
5. jim k = 163.7
6. al = 160.22

Once again a big thankyou to everyone who made this a great day of racing and i cant wait to do it again !
:wave:


----------



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

FRAY 2015 ROTY HONDA27 ? :freak::woohoo:


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Honda ran his a$$ off hats off to him he beat some pretty good racers that day !


----------

